# Wie wir die Kunstform Videospiel ermordet haben. Meine Meinung als Aktionär und Raubkopierer



## narrenschilf (9. Februar 2018)

*Wie wir die Kunstform Videospiel ermordet haben. Meine Meinung als Aktionär und Raubkopierer*

Hmm. Was soll das werden? Es ist nur meine Meinung. Aber wieso habe ich das Bedürfnis, diese zu veröffentlichen? Heutzutage hat jeder eine Meinung (egal wie schlecht sie ist) und dank dem Internet veröffentlicht sie auch jeder (ja. Egal wie schlecht sie ist). Aber als Aktionär und Raubkopierer sind nun seit einigen Tagen Gedanken in meinem Kopf, die ich gerne teilen möchte. Dieser Beitrag (der explizit eine Meinung ist) soll auch nicht mit dem Finger auf eine Gruppe zeigen und ihr die Schuld an allem geben. Vielleicht ist es für jemanden ein Denkanstoss. Vielleicht ist es für mich die Verifikation, dass ich „alt“ bin und meine Ideale einfach nur falsch.

Wer nicht wissen will, wie meine Meinung zu Stande kommt, sondern sie direkt erfahren will, kann „Die frühen Jahre“ und „Das Internet gibt den Ton an“ überspringen und direkt zu „Der Zerfall der Werte“ springen.

*>>Die frühen Jahre<<*
Ganz am Anfang gabs für mich Piraterie noch nicht. Wie auch, ohne Internet und mit einer Welt die nach dem kleinen Dorf aufhörte zu existieren? Nicht mal die Games konnte ich selber auswählen, die wurden vom Vater geholt und waren dann auch für die ganze Familie. Ganz primitive Rally-Games. Frühe Kings-Quest Spiele. Nachher dann eine Flut von Spielen von Disney (welche in Retroperspektive erstaunlich gut waren, obwohl sie nur die jeweiligen Franchises melken sollten).
Als ich älter wurde, begann dann auch das Interesse an der technischeren Seite. Was passiert, wenn ich eine CD einfach irgendwo hin kopiere? Das war damals noch recht „heavy“, ein paar hundert MB auf die „Luxusfestplatte“ mit 8GB. Die meisten meiner damals „kopierten Spiele“ haben so natürlich nicht funktioniert 
Gelegentlich wurden gebrauchte Spiele gekauft, die ein wenig…naja…suspekt wirkten. Das merkte man aber erst, als die Pakete zu Hause geöffnet wurden. Ebay und Konsorten waren damals nicht so erpicht auf Urheberrecht.

*>>Das Internet gibt den Ton an (oder „The original Dubstep“?)<<*
Wie es war, als das Internet zu uns ins Haus kam, da könnte ich wohl stundenlang reden. Es ist schon weird daran zu denken, dass ich zu einer Zeit lebte, bei der es absolut normal war, kein Internet zu haben, und in einer Zeit lebe, in der es absolut krank ist, kein Internet zu haben.
Mit dem Internet kam dann auch der eigene PC. OEM-PC. Der nach und nach ersetzt wurde, bis er dann wie Frankensteins Monster aussah, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte. Limewire hatte kurz die Ehre, meinen PC zu verseuchen, danach eMule. eMule war im deutschsprachigen Gebiet irgendwie das non-plus-ultra. Da hat man nach „Rollercoaster Tycoon“ gesucht und viele Ergebnisse gehabt. Viele der Files, die man lud, waren aber Gay-Porn, die einfach in ein Archiv gepackt wurde, das man dann „RollercoasterTycoonFull.zip“ nannte. Im besten Fall hat man zwar das gesuchte Game heruntergeladen, aber eine abgefuckte Sprache. Wie Spanisch oder Russisch. Als eher junge Person kann man kein spanisch oder russisch. Runterladen war aufwändig und ein Abenteuer.
DLC gab es nicht, bzw. es wurde AddOn genannt und war meistens sein Geld wert.

*>>Der Zerfall der Werte<<*
JDownloader läuft. Ich schaue traurig die Aktienkurse an. „Meinen“ Gameproduzenten geht es nicht gut. Sie fluchen über die Leute, die alles runterladen. Ich schaue in Foren. Leute fluchen über die bösen Spielehersteller mit ihrem Kopierschutz und ihrer DLC-Politik. Ich verlass das Haus, JDownloader muss noch ein wenig runterladen und die Aktienkurse müssen noch ein wenig absacken, da gibt’s nichts zu machen. Dabei zuzusehen frustriert. Treffe einen alten Kumpel, mit dem ich noch auf LAN-Parties war. Diskutiere mit ihm über die guten Games und wir kommen irgendwie auf Portal. Wir beide stimmen zu, dass es wohl eines der besten Spiele ist die es gab und sicher in die Top 1000 aller Videospiele kommen wird. Mein Handy vibriert. Push-Nachricht von der Börse. Mein Geld verabschiedet sich schneller als die Qualität von Gamestudios nachdem sie von EA übernommen werden.
„Sag mal…Portal war doch gerade im Angebot auf Steam. Für 1.50. Du hast es doch gekauft, oder?“, frage ich. Neugier? Ich habe keine Anteile an Valve. Aber ich hab da so ein schlechtes Gefühl.
„Ne du, ich kaufe grundsätzlich keine Games, wenn möglich. Da sind sie aber selbst schuld, wenn sie so schlechte Games machen“
Ich presse die Lippen ein wenig zusammen. Eines der Besten Spiele ist nicht eineinhalb Kröten wert. Weniger wert als zwei Hamburger beim Fastfood-Restaurant nebenan. Er kann mir auch nicht erklären, wer „sie“ sind, welche er vorher erwähnte. So etwas wie Entwickler, Publisher, Distributionsplattform oder Marketingfirma fliessen ihm nicht aus dem Mund.
Die letzten Games, die er kaufte, sind entweder Spiele die man eigentlich nur Online Spielen kann oder Free-Games, bei denen massig Geld durch in-Game Purchases ausgegeben wird.

*>>Nun zu meiner Meinung<<*
(Glückwunsch, wenn du es bis hierher geschafft hast!)
Sowohl wir Gamer (und Raubkopierer) als auch die grossen Studios haben den Videospielmarkt kaputt gemacht. Wir haben da grosse Studios, die nur das Interesse der Aktionäre erfüllen wollen und Kopierschutzmechanismen einbauen, die den Computer vergewaltigen können, und es werden fast nur noch online-games hergestellt, weil sich die schlechter runterladen lassen. Der LAN-Modus wird weggeschnitten, weil sonst auch die Befürchtung von Downloads besteht. Der PC wird vernachlässigt. Warum? Weil dort am meisten runtergeladen wird. Das ist ein Fakt. Ein Indiestudio(!) hat am Veröffentlichungstag ihres Simulators selbst eine kopierte Version ins Netz gestellt, die allerdings nach Hause telefonierte. Das Spiel funktionierte einwandfrei, sie wollten lediglich wissen, wie viel runtergeladen wird.
Rund die Hälfte. Und dann sind das noch die Amateure, die ihre Firewall nicht geschlossen haben.
Rund die Hälfte der Zocker am Tag 1 haben sich das Game runtergeladen.
Mit all den LetsPlays auf Youtube und verschiedenen Review-Webseiten zieht auch der Grund „austesten“ bei mir nicht mehr so wirklich. Zumindest sicher nicht, wenn man mehr als 5 Stunden am Stück „testet“. Oder ein paar Jahre.
Ist es dann verwunderlich, dass Firmen wie EA behaupten, dass nur noch Shooter Gewinnbringend sind? Shooter, welche von der breiten Masse konsumiert werden, die nicht technikaffin ist? Mit Lootboxen Waffenskin und Rankingsystem und BuyIn-BonusEXP und all der ---?

Wir als Kunden haben die Wahl. Wir können auch nein sagen und das ist ok. Aber wenn wir nein zu einem Spiel sagen, weil wir die Firma nicht mögen, können wir auch nein zum Download sagen. Ansonsten sagen wir ja nicht nein zur Firma, nicht nein zum Game, sondern nein zum Prinzip Geld für Ware/Dienstleistung. Und Games kosten ja nichts mehr. Ehrlich. Ein paar Monate und man kriegt das Zeug in den Hintern geschoben. Hab mir Skyrim auch für 7 Öken gekauft. Und das war es Wert. Dadurch wird der Publisher nicht reich, dadurch werden die Aktionäre nicht reich.

Aber wir zeigen, was wir wollen. Vielfältige Games. Innovation. Und – schlussendlich – dadurch, dass wir selbst sie auch geben: Wertschätzung.
Und ja, Indiestudios sind cool. Aber ich will auch richtig gute AAA-Titel. Wie z.B. The Witcher.

Ich habe keine Aktien von EA, Ubisoft oder Activison-Blizzard. Das sind Firmen, die ich nicht wirklich mag. Ich halte ein paar wenige Aktien von Firmen, bei denen ich denke, dass sie Videospiele so sehr lieben, wie ich sie liebe.
Und täglich sehe ich Leute, die für 80 Stunden Spielspass weniger ausgeben wollen als sie betrunken für zwei eklige Fastfoodbrötchen ausgeben.

Sorry für den langen Beitrag. Ich hoffe, dass sich das Ökosystem der Videospiele bald bessert und wir Gamer (egal ob Raubkopierer oder nicht, in erster Linie sind wir Gamer) unser Hobby wieder selbst wertschätzen. Sodass auch die Gesellschaft unser Hobby anfängt wertzuschätzen und richtig gute Games auf unseren Rechnern landen.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie wir die Kunstform Videospiel ermordet haben. Meine Meinung als Aktionär und Raubkopierer*



narrenschilf schrieb:


> Wie Spanisch oder Russisch. Als eher junge Person kann man kein spanisch oder russisch.



Wäre die Gelegenheit gewesen es "spielend" zu lernen. 
Ich habe mir GhostRecon Wildlands auf spanische Audioausgabe gestellt, passt auch gut zur Atmosphäre.



narrenschilf schrieb:


> Ein Indiestudio(!) hat am Veröffentlichungstag ihres Simulators selbst eine kopierte Version ins Netz gestellt, die allerdings nach Hause telefonierte. Das Spiel funktionierte einwandfrei, sie wollten lediglich wissen, wie viel runtergeladen wird.



Aus Interesse, welches Spiel war das denn?


----------



## narrenschilf (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie wir die Kunstform Videospiel ermordet haben. Meine Meinung als Aktionär und Raubkopierer*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Aus Interesse, welches Spiel war das denn?



Game Dev Tycoon

Und mir hat sich ein Fehler eingeschlichen, es war nicht die Hälfte. Es waren 97% die das Spiel runtergeladen haben. Und "Einwandfrei" ist vlt auch falsch, man leidet halt unter der Piraterie 
Game Dev Tycoon forces those who pirate the game to unwittingly fail from piracy • Eurogamer.net


----------



## DKK007 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie wir die Kunstform Videospiel ermordet haben. Meine Meinung als Aktionär und Raubkopierer*

Ich hab es mir kurz nach Release auf Steam geholt - also auch "runtergeladen".


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie wir die Kunstform Videospiel ermordet haben. Meine Meinung als Aktionär und Raubkopierer*



narrenschilf schrieb:


> *>>Die frühen Jahre<<*
> Ganz am Anfang gabs für mich Piraterie noch nicht. Wie auch, ohne Internet und mit einer Welt die nach dem kleinen Dorf aufhörte zu existieren? Nicht mal die Games konnte ich selber auswählen, die wurden vom Vater geholt und waren dann auch für die ganze Familie. Ganz primitive Rally-Games. Frühe Kings-Quest Spiele. Nachher dann eine Flut von Spielen von Disney (welche in Retroperspektive erstaunlich gut waren, obwohl sie nur die jeweiligen Franchises melken sollten).
> Als ich älter wurde, begann dann auch das Interesse an der technischeren Seite. Was passiert, wenn ich eine CD einfach irgendwo hin kopiere? Das war damals noch recht „heavy“, ein paar hundert MB auf die „Luxusfestplatte“ mit 8GB. Die meisten meiner damals „kopierten Spiele“ haben so natürlich nicht funktioniert
> Gelegentlich wurden gebrauchte Spiele gekauft, die ein wenig…naja…suspekt wirkten. Das merkte man aber erst, als die Pakete zu Hause geöffnet wurden. Ebay und Konsorten waren damals nicht so erpicht auf Urheberrecht.



Ohne das jetzt böse zu meinen, oder gar rassistisch, aber wo hast du denn gewohnt, in Manila irgendwo im hintersten Dorf am Ende einer langen und staubigen Straße, das es damals für dich keine Raubkopien gab?
Also wenn ich an meine eigene Schulzeit zurückdenke, und ich komme ja auch vom Dorf und bin in einer Kleinstadt zur Schule gegangen, hat man schon Mitte / Ende der 1990er auf dem Schulhof mit den Kumpels und Bekannten gebrannte CDs von Spielen getauscht und das ganz ohne Internet und Tauschbörsen und Torrent. Das war auch bis zum aufkommen von DSL-Flatrates etwas das völlig "normal" war auf Schulhöfen.

Das ist jetzt sicher nichts worauf ich rückblickend Stolz wäre und was ich damit ausdrücken will, der "Werteverfall" war auch ohne Internet schon lange in vollen Gange, nur ist er scheinbar an dir, warum auch immer, lange vorbei gegangen. Nicht umsonst hatten schon Spiele wie Star Trek 25th Anniversary, oder Day of the Tentacle Anfang / Mitte der 1990er Jahre teils sehr kreative Offline-Kopierschutzmechanismen, genutzt hat es aber wenig, nicht zuletzt weil ein Kopier schon damals faktisch Standard in jedem Haus war und digitale Kopierschutzmechanismen noch in einiger Ferne lagen. 



narrenschilf schrieb:


> *>>Das Internet gibt den Ton an (oder „The original Dubstep“?)<<*
> Wie es war, als das Internet zu uns ins Haus kam, da könnte ich wohl  stundenlang reden. Es ist schon weird daran zu denken, dass ich zu einer  Zeit lebte, bei der es absolut normal war, kein Internet zu haben, und  in einer Zeit lebe, in der es absolut krank ist, kein Internet zu haben.
> ...
> Limewire hatte kurz die Ehre, meinen PC zu verseuchen, danach eMule. eMule war im deutschsprachigen Gebiet irgendwie das non-plus-ultra. Da hat man nach „Rollercoaster Tycoon“ gesucht und viele Ergebnisse gehabt. Viele der Files, die man lud, waren aber Gay-Porn, die einfach in ein Archiv gepackt wurde, das man dann „RollercoasterTycoonFull.zip“ nannte. Im besten Fall hat man zwar das gesuchte Game heruntergeladen, aber eine abgefuckte Sprache. Wie Spanisch oder Russisch. Als eher junge Person kann man kein spanisch oder russisch. Runterladen war aufwändig und ein Abenteuer.



Eine Welt ohne Internet? Kenne ich fast garnicht mehr, bin ja auch schon seit 1997 in selbigen unterwegs, kenne daher auch noch die Zeiten als es nicht von oben bis unten mit Werbung aller Kulör zugekleistert war, sondern Webseiten meist noch simpelst aufgebaut waren, mit 3-4 Buttons, 2-3 Bildchen und einer Prise Text.
1997 war auch das Jahr wo ich dann mit MMOs angefangen habe, hach, Ultima Online damals, das waren noch Zeiten und vor allem Telefonrechnungen, dank noch nicht existenter Internet-Flatrate. 
...
Ok, das ist eine Periode (Tauschbörsen / Torrents) die an mir nahezu vollständig vorbei gegangen ist. Zu der Zeit habe ich schon Ferienjobs gemacht und hab auch ein halbwegs brauchbares Taschengeld bekommen und hatte daher nicht mehr die Not mir die Spiele die mich interessiert haben nicht legal erwerben zu können und daher auf Torrents und Tauschbörsen zurückgreifen zu müssen, aus dem Freundeskreis gab es aber durchaus den einen oder anderen von dem ich natürlich weiß das es da anders war und man fleißigst davon gebrauch machte, weil man finanziell weniger gut aufgestellt war.



narrenschilf schrieb:


> Sowohl wir Gamer (und Raubkopierer) als auch die grossen Studios haben den Videospielmarkt kaputt gemacht.
> 
> *>>Nun zu meiner Meinung<<*
> Wir als Kunden haben die Wahl. Wir können auch nein sagen und das ist  ok. Aber wenn wir nein zu einem Spiel sagen, weil wir die Firma nicht  mögen, können wir auch nein zum Download sagen. Ansonsten sagen wir ja  nicht nein zur Firma, nicht nein zum Game, sondern nein zum Prinzip Geld  für Ware/Dienstleistung. Und Games kosten ja nichts mehr. Ehrlich. Ein  paar Monate und man kriegt das Zeug in den Hintern geschoben. Hab mir  Skyrim auch für 7 Öken gekauft. Und das war es Wert. Dadurch wird der  Publisher nicht reich, dadurch werden die Aktionäre nicht reich.



Tja, vieleicht hättest du halt vor Jahren schon nein sagen sollen, ich kann da natürlich nur für mich sprechen, aber ich denke nicht das ich als Gamer dazu beigetragen habe den Gamingmarkt kaputt zu machen.
Klar, als Schüler in jungen Jahren habe ich auch nur wenige Spiele gekauft und fleißig gebrannte Spiele von Kumpels gespielt, aber ich hatte das Geld nicht jedes Spiel zu kaufen das ich kaufen wollte, hätte also eh nicht gekauft, auch wenn ich die Möglichkeit nicht gehabt hätte auf diese Weise an Spiele wie zB Starcraft 1, oder Diablo 1 zu kommen.

Ich denke das hat unter anderem sicher auch viel damit zu tun was einem von Zuhause aus auch vermittelt wird, mir war früh klar das so ein Spiel nicht vom Himmel fällt und die Personen dahinter natürlich auch Geld verdienen müssen, weshalb ich halt als ich dann ausreichend Geld hatte auch legal gekauft habe. Wer das nicht lernt, oder vieleicht auch vermittelt bekommt das etwas umsonst immer besser, selbst wenn man Geld hat, als dafür bezahlen zu müssen neigt vermutlich auch ehr dazu bei ausreichend Geld zur illigalen Kopie zu greifen.

Aber es spielt halt auch der Punkt rein das halt nicht jeder genug Geld hat um sich alles zu kaufen, wie halt bei einigen Schulkameraden, aber natürlich trotzdem nicht den Anschluss an den "Trend" verlieren wollen und mitreden möchten, entsteht durch solche Leute wirklich ein finanzieller Schaden? Ehr nicht, weil wer das Geld nicht hat kauft auch Spiele nicht wenn er keine andere Möglichkeit hätte als sie nur durch kaufen zu erwerben.
Sicher ist das heute teilweise anders als früher, durch Steam-Sales usw. aber gerade für Schüler sind auch heute 6 Monate bis 1 Jahr eine lange Zeit, gerade wenn es um Trends im Freundeskreis geht, wer nicht die 60 Euro hat um CoD 10 direkt zum Release zu kaufen und daher 1 Jahr auf den günstigeren Sale warten muss ist schon out und abgehängt, weil in 1 Jahr spielen die Freunde schon CoD 11. 

Klar, auch ich habe irgendwann angefangen Steam zu nutzen und DLCs zu kaufen und man könnte mir von der Warte vieleicht vorwerfen ich habe mit dazu beigetragen das das Gaming wie es früher war kaputt gegangen ist, aber ich denke auch aus der Warte habe ich mir nichts vorzuwerfen. Ich habe lange eine Nutzung von Steam abgelehnt (2010, 5 Jahre nachdem Steam online ging, mein erstes Spiel das es benutzt gekauft) und auch DLCs erst vergleichsweise spät gekauft.
Aber irgendwann muss man halt auch erkennen das Protest und Verweigerung etwas tolles sind, aber ich auch nicht Don Quijote bin und gegen Windmühlen kämpfe die ich nie besiegen kann, weil halt die Mehrheit die Gängelung akzeptiert und auch das Übel nicht groß genug ist das ich eine Komplettverweigerung der Nutzung in Betacht ziehen würde, die war bei mir persöhnlich erst mit Ubisofts und EAs teilweise always online Zwang für Singleplayer erreicht.

Davon abgesehen, wie ich eingangs schon sagte, Raubkopien gab es auch schon lange vor dem Internet, Raubkopien gab es mit dem Aufkommen des Internets und auch heute, trotz always online, trotz über die Jahre immer ausgeklügelterer Kopierschutzmechanismen gibt es sie noch. Du wirst sie auch schlicht nie tot bekommen, schlicht weil es immer irgendwo jemanden geben wird der einen Nutzen davon hat das es sie gibt und wenn es nur die Abermillionen Schüler, Arbeitslosengeldempfänger und Niedriglohnbeschäftigten sind, die ansonsten auf etwas verzichten müssten / zurückstecken müssten, Sales hin, oder her.  Entsprechend auch immer jemanden der davon profitiert das er es anbietet.

Sollte man deshalb nichts mehr gegen Raubkopierer tun? Doch sicherlich sollte man es ihnen trotzdem erschweren, aber eben auch nicht um jeden Preis, wie zB denn eines Starforce, den dann der zahlt der dafür bezahlt hat.
Man sollte vieleicht auch mal überlegen ob es nicht Mittel und Wege gibt denen Zugänge zu ermöglichen die sonst finanziell evt. keinen Zugang finden würden, klappte ja in Russland auch, indem man dort die Preise für ein legales Spiel drastisch  senkte indem man nur noch den Datenträger verkaufte, ohne jeglichen sonstigen Schnickschnack. Das führte dazu das die illegalen Downloads in Russland deutlich zurück gingen und die Verkaufszahlen stiegen, warum ging sowas hier nie?

Und der Rest, der einfach unbelehrbar ist und trotz ausreichend Geld illegal zieht? Nun die darf man gerne wie CDPR juristisch verfolgen bis sie bluten, scheint ja eine Strategie zu sein die bei CDPR und The Witcher 3 funktioniert hat, auch wenn es auch dort nicht alle illegalen Downloads unterbinden kann.


----------



## Cross-Flow (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie wir die Kunstform Videospiel ermordet haben. Meine Meinung als Aktionär und Raubkopierer*

Persönlich würde ich mich als Oldschooler bezeichnen was dieses Thema angeht. Angefangen hat alles mit A500 Games die wir auf dem Schulhof hin und her geschoben haben. Ja die "Crackerszene" damals was schon was tolles, eine Elite von der 95 % der restlichen Bevölkerung nicht mal ansatzweise verstanden haben was wir da machen 

Das letzt mal etwas runtergeladen habe ich 2007 mit einem Programm das Azeureus oder so hieß, lang lang ist es her. Aber das waren auch eher Musik Alben und co.

Meiner Meinung nach liegt der Grund für das heutige "Problem" an dieser influenza Gesellschaft. Es muss halt stetig Nachschub ohne Ende kommen weil die Menschen viel zu viel Games etc. Konsumieren. Ist halt wie nen Kippen / Alk /  whatever junkie - die Dosis muss stetig steigen. Videogames sind nichts anderes.

Klar kaufe ich heute noch Spiele über den Battle.net Launcher oder auch Steam, einfach weil diese Games es wert sind. Aber es hängt auch sehr davon ab wie man diese Spiele "benutzt". Ein Spiel wie Deus Ex kann ich entweder am Stück durchsuchten, von der Story bekomme ich nichts mit und links und rechts entgeht mir alles. Oder ich kann auch mal 2 Tage Pause machen und das Game so richtig genießen. 

Der Spielemarkt ist auch nur ein Spiegel der Gesellschaft. Höher schneller weiter und mehr mehr mehr mehr. Da die Leute es so wollen muss auch Content in Form von neuen Spielen kommen, obwohl ich jede Wette eingehe das die Mehrheit der Leute die Spielen nie auch nur eins Ihrer Spiele zu 100 % durchgespielt haben.

Bei PC Hardware ist es ja das gleiche. Obwohl die eigene GTX 1080 noch reichen würde muss halt ne GTX 1080 Ti her. Mehr mehr mehr höher schneller und weiter 

Früher war der PC Spielemarkt halt doch cooler ( so um die 2000er ). Da konntest du noch Ideen reinbringen und den Spielern was abverlangen beim Zoggen. Sonst wäre ein Deus Ex, Wheel of Time, Heavy Metall FaKK und wie sie alle heißen niemals entstanden.

Heute muss alles Fastfood sein, das Essen, die Gesellschaft selbst und die Games. Wenn ein Spiel nicht krassen erfolg beim Spieler hervorrufen kann und die Glückshormone im Körper seit Minute 1 triggert hat das Spiel / der Entwickler etc. Verloren.

Das aktuelle Star Wars ist doch nen gutes Beispiel. Da wurde rumgemeckert das man Vader erst nach ca. 20 Spielstunden freischalten kann. Die Mehrheit von uns reist das locker am Stück ab, Casuals brauchen dafür eventuell einen Monat. Und schon wurde rumgeweint das es unfair ist und bla bla bla bla.


----------



## warawarawiiu (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie wir die Kunstform Videospiel ermordet haben. Meine Meinung als Aktionär und Raubkopierer*

Meine Weste ist rein:

Ich habe für jede Konsole und jeden PC alle meine games zu 95%/immer legal gekauft.

Nur zu Schulzeiten eben (und da kommen die 5% her) hat man sich eben auf dem Schulhof mal CD spiele von Kumpels geholt die offensichtlich selbst gebrannt waren.....in der Xbox und ps2 hatte ich dann auch mod chips.....bei der Xbox aber nur weil das mediacenter und die Oberfläche inkl der games die man direkt von Festplatte starten konnte, einfach sehr bequem waren. Auf der ps2 vor allem für SingStar Musik DVD ........die wollte ich dann doch eher nicht kaufen ^^


Ansonsten aber sowohl auf dem SNES, gamebix , GameCube, mega drive,ps1, ps2, xbox, xbox 360, Ps3, ps4, xbox one, dreamcast und dem PC immer legal gefahren und alles gekauft. (Edit: Nintendo 64, switch , Wii und wiiu fast vergessen...Wahnsinn wieviele Konsolen ich schon hatte bzw noch habe)

Ich habe sicherlich in meinen ca. 25 gamingjahren mehr als nur 50.000€ in spiele und Konsolen investiert.
Aber ist ja auch okay und soll ja auch so sein....
Als reiner singleplayer gamer (ausser damals eben lokaler multiplayer) ist das Geld zum größeren teil in click and point, Strategie und generell eben story driven games geflossen


----------



## grasshopper0815 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie wir die Kunstform Videospiel ermordet haben. Meine Meinung als Aktionär und Raubkopierer*

In meiner Kindheit (C64-Generation) war es die Regel, Software und insbesondere Spiele zu kopieren. Bei uns auf dem Land gab's auch kaum andere Möglichkeiten, an die neuesten Spiele zu kommen. Im Supermarkt wurden nur langweilige oder ältere Sachen angeboten und das auch nur in homöopathischen Dosen. Neben dem großen Regal mit Leerdisketten verschiedener Hersteller. Ich kannte niemanden, der auch nur ein originales Spiel besaß. Wäre auch total uncool gewesen. Die neuesten Spiele gab's immer, wenn der Bruder einer Bekannten von einer der berüchtigten Venloer Copy-Parties zurück kam.
Heute gebe ich gerne mal ein paar Euros bei Steam für ältere Spiele aus, als Kind mit anfags DM 5,- und zuletzt DM 20,- Taschengeld im Monat hatte waren für mich selbst die billigsten Leerdisketten schon verdammt teuer. 
Ein Unrechtsbewusstsein gegenüber den Entwicklern gab es damals nicht, eher das Gegenteil war der Fall. Es war cool, wenn man die neuesten Sachen hatte, OHNE dafür zu bezahlen. 

Heute sehe ich das natürlich etwas anders, Software schreibt sich ja nicht von alleine. Und das allerneueste muss es auch nicht sein.


----------



## Pisaopfer (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie wir die Kunstform Videospiel ermordet haben. Meine Meinung als Aktionär und Raubkopierer*

Nett geschrieben. Die ersten drei Kapitel, ich nenne sie mal so, sprechen mir so ziemlich aus der Seele aber in deiner Meinung schreibst du:  "welche von der breiten Masse konsumiert werden, die nicht technikaffin ist", und am Anfang erwähnst du das auch Gamer schuld am kaputten Videospielemarkt haben. Da sehe ich einen Wiederspruch, denn wenn ich von etwas keine Ahnung habe eben nicht affin bin in dieser Sache, dann treffe ich evtl. falsche Entscheidungen trage aber keine Schuld, da es mir nicht anders beigebracht wurde. 
Ansonsten kann ich sagen das ich auch hinterm Mond aufgewachsen bin und wir hatten jede Woche Raubkopien zum tauschen. Unter dem Deckmantel "Shareware" lief das früher.

@grasshopper0815 
Gar kein orginales Spiel? Es gab auch zu dieser Zeit Spiele die man original haben mußte. Ein originales "Beachhead" z.b. war durchaus cool im Regal. 

Beach-Head – C64-Wiki
Beach-Head II – The dictator strikes back – C64-Wiki


----------



## narrenschilf (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie wir die Kunstform Videospiel ermordet haben. Meine Meinung als Aktionär und Raubkopierer*

@Pisaopfer
Ist unglücklich formuliert, ja.
In meiner Beobachtung sind Spieler von Shootern oft weniger technikaffin als Gamer von anderen Genres (wie Strategiespiele oder RPGs). Und mit der Affinität steigert sich auch die Möglichkeit zum nicht legalen download.

Naja, auf dem Schulhof war ich in einem schlechten Jahrgang. Sehr wenige Jungs, die sich oft auch für nichtelektronisches interessiert haben. Und, theoretisch gesehen, hat Nightslaver recht - ich komme aus einem Dritte-Welt-Land.


----------



## grasshopper0815 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie wir die Kunstform Videospiel ermordet haben. Meine Meinung als Aktionär und Raubkopierer*

@Pisaopfer
Schande über mich, hab davon gerade zum ersten Mal gehört. Meine Lieblingsgames waren Pitstop II, M.U.L.E., Ski, Frogger, Blue Max und Loderunner, später dann Test Drive I+II, Maniac Mansion und Zak McKracken.


----------



## LastManStanding (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie wir die Kunstform Videospiel ermordet haben. Meine Meinung als Aktionär und Raubkopierer*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ohne das jetzt böse zu meinen, oder gar rassistisch, aber wo hast du denn gewohnt, in Manila irgendwo im hintersten Dorf am Ende einer langen und staubigen Straße, das es damals für dich keine Raubkopien gab?
> Also wenn ich an meine eigene Schulzeit zurückdenke, und ich komme ja auch vom Dorf und bin in einer Kleinstadt zur Schule gegangen, hat man schon Mitte / Ende der 1990er auf dem Schulhof mit den Kumpels und Bekannten gebrannte CDs von Spielen getauscht und das ganz ohne Internet und Tauschbörsen und Torrent. Das war auch bis zum aufkommen von DSL-Flatrates etwas das völlig "normal" war auf Schulhöfen.
> 
> Das ist jetzt sicher nichts worauf ich rückblickend Stolz wäre und was ich damit ausdrücken will, der "Werteverfall" war auch ohne Internet schon lange in vollen Gange, nur ist er scheinbar an dir, warum auch immer, lange vorbei gegangen. Nicht umsonst hatten schon Spiele wie Star Trek 25th Anniversary, oder Day of the Tentacle Anfang / Mitte der 1990er Jahre teils sehr kreative Offline-Kopierschutzmechanismen, genutzt hat es aber wenig, nicht zuletzt weil ein Kopier schon damals faktisch Standard in jedem Haus war und digitale Kopierschutzmechanismen noch in einiger Ferne lagen. .....



Also ich bin jetz fast 30 und ich habe schon damals in der Schule NEIN zu Raubkopien gesagt ob Musik/ Spiele/Filme.
Nach einem Phsyischen und Gedanklichen Resumeé, kurz vor 20 habe ich dennoch Raubkopien gefunden das hat sich eben trotzdem gesammelt ... wie auch immer.. ingesammt 8 Titel u.a.Need for Speed Underground, Filme: Shrek 2, S.W.A.T.  und 2x Playstation 1 Spiele! Weißt du was ich gemacht habe ne oder^^ Ich habe mir aus Respekt vor der Arbeit der Entwickler/Produzenten alle Titel Neu gekauft ohne sie nachträglich überhaupt zu nutzen. Naja die PS1 Spiele hab ich nicht mehr bekommen...^^ Einfach weil ich schon Damals fand das es nicht Fair ist, auch wenn ich gerade in der Pupertät war.
Wenn ich Arbeite will ich dafür bezahlt werden zu meinem Preis...nicht zu dem was der Nutzer bereit ist zu zahlen


----------



## DKK007 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie wir die Kunstform Videospiel ermordet haben. Meine Meinung als Aktionär und Raubkopierer*

Internet gab es bei uns ab 2006. Vorher ging man halt mal in die Stadtbibliothek. 
Aber die Telekom hat es auch bis heute nicht geschafft DSL zu verlegen.

Das einzige Spiel, das ich mich erinnern kann, was ich auf dem Schulhof bekommen hatte, war GTA SA. 
Filme und Musik wandern eher Familienintern als Privatkopie hin und her.


----------



## Two-Face (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie wir die Kunstform Videospiel ermordet haben. Meine Meinung als Aktionär und Raubkopierer*

Bei uns wurden die Games untereinander entweder geliehen oder verkauft.
Raubkopiert wurde allerdings auch eine ganze Menge, kannte einige von früher, die ganze Externe HDDs voll damit hatten.


----------



## Pisaopfer (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie wir die Kunstform Videospiel ermordet haben. Meine Meinung als Aktionär und Raubkopierer*



grasshopper0815 schrieb:


> @Pisaopfer
> Schande über mich, hab davon gerade zum ersten Mal gehört. Meine Lieblingsgames waren Pitstop II, M.U.L.E., Ski, Frogger, Blue Max und Loderunner, später dann Test Drive I+II, Maniac Mansion und Zak McKracken.



Da sind ja auch einige Klassiker dabei die jeder kennt aus dieser Zeit. Blue Max, Test Drive I und Maniac Mansion sind auch bei mir ganz weit oben.


----------



## -Shorty- (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie wir die Kunstform Videospiel ermordet haben. Meine Meinung als Aktionär und Raubkopierer*



narrenschilf schrieb:


> Sowohl wir Gamer (und Raubkopierer) als auch die grossen Studios haben den Videospielmarkt kaputt gemacht. Wir haben da grosse Studios, die nur das Interesse der Aktionäre erfüllen wollen und Kopierschutzmechanismen einbauen, die den Computer vergewaltigen können, und es werden fast nur noch online-games hergestellt, weil sich die schlechter runterladen lassen.


Ich bezweifle das sich Online Titel unter diesen Bedingungen durchgesetzt hätten, so ganz ohne Downloadoption.
Falls du was ganz anderes sagen wolltest ging es daneben.


narrenschilf schrieb:


> Der LAN-Modus wird weggeschnitten, weil sonst auch die Befürchtung von Downloads besteht. Der PC wird vernachlässigt. Warum? Weil dort am meisten runtergeladen wird.


Deine Aussagen sind einfach unpräzise und irreführend, sorry. Im LAN-Modus wird also am meisten heruntergeladen? Ich sehe da einen Widerspruch, tschuldigung. So richtig gelten lassen kann ich dieses Argument auch nicht mehr, heute besitzen viele schnellere Internetanschlüsse als ihr 100Mbit Netzwerkadapter vor paar Jahren noch durchgelassen hat. Das hier der Fokus auf Online Funktionen gelegt wird ist ist für mich logisch und nachvollziehbar. Einen reinen Netzwerkmodus würde ich bei keinem Game gegen den Onlinemodus tauschen.
Nur weils 2 mal im Jahr praktisch wäre, den Rest des Jahres allein spielen? Wofür so ein Feature teuer einbauen wenn es über 90% nicht nutzen.

Als Beispiel: PUBG-Lan Modus Aufwand <> Nutzen steht in keinem Verhältnis, Sinn oder Unsinn sind noch ein anderes Kapitel.



narrenschilf schrieb:


> Das ist ein Fakt. Ein Indiestudio(!) hat am Veröffentlichungstag ihres Simulators selbst eine kopierte Version ins Netz gestellt, die allerdings nach Hause telefonierte. Das Spiel funktionierte einwandfrei, sie wollten lediglich wissen, wie viel runtergeladen wird.
> Rund die Hälfte. Und dann sind das noch die Amateure, die ihre Firewall nicht geschlossen haben.
> Rund die Hälfte der Zocker am Tag 1 haben sich das Game runtergeladen.



Anderer Fakt, ein Indy Entwickler streut monatelang/ jahrelang Fehlinformationen über seine Software und schürt ein gewaltiges Medieninteresse.
Gleichzeitig wird den Medien untersagt detailliert zu berichten, andererseits verspricht ein Entwickler vor laufenden Kameras das Blaue vom Himmel.

Und zum Release bekommen alle eine halbgare Pre-Alpha zum Vollpreis und auf eine Erklärung zum Zustand der Software lässt mehrere Wochen auf sich warten, während sich die Spieler auf die Suche nach den angekündigten Feature machen, vergebens.

Den Titel des Spieles brauch ich wohl nicht mehr zu Erwähnen, sehe hier auch keine Aktionäre oder Spieler in der Schuld, du?



narrenschilf schrieb:


> Mit all den LetsPlays auf Youtube und verschiedenen Review-Webseiten zieht auch der Grund „austesten“ bei mir nicht mehr so wirklich. Zumindest sicher nicht, wenn man mehr als 5 Stunden am Stück „testet“. Oder ein paar Jahre.
> Ist es dann verwunderlich, dass Firmen wie EA behaupten, dass nur noch Shooter Gewinnbringend sind? Shooter, welche von der breiten Masse konsumiert werden, die nicht technikaffin ist? Mit Lootboxen Waffenskin und Rankingsystem und BuyIn-BonusEXP und all der ---?


Naja, was Firmen wie EA "behaupten" ist völlig gleich. Sich die Zahlen der dicken Fische auf Steam anzuschauen reicht, gibt zu dieser Shooter Aussage genügend Gegenbeispiele, einige Free2Play. Sehr verwunderlich das EA das nicht sehen will, oder?



narrenschilf schrieb:


> Wir als Kunden haben die Wahl. Wir können auch nein sagen und das ist ok. Aber wenn wir nein zu einem Spiel sagen, weil wir die Firma nicht mögen, können wir auch nein zum Download sagen. Ansonsten sagen wir ja nicht nein zur Firma, nicht nein zum Game, sondern nein zum Prinzip Geld für Ware/Dienstleistung. Und Games kosten ja nichts mehr. Ehrlich. Ein paar Monate und man kriegt das Zeug in den Hintern geschoben. Hab mir Skyrim auch für 7 Öken gekauft. Und das war es Wert. Dadurch wird der Publisher nicht reich, dadurch werden die Aktionäre nicht reich.



Kurz gesagt, dir gehen die Entwickler bei Bethesda am allerwertesten vorbei, denn wenn ihre jahrelange Entwicklungsarbeit nicht für unter 10€ zu bekommen ist, ist es dir zu teuer. (Obwohl jeder Friseur für 15min Arbeit schon das doppelte Verdient.)
7€ , also etwas mehr als eine Schachtel Kippen oder ein Fastfood Menü, für Skyrim, eine der Genregrößen seiner Zeit. 


narrenschilf schrieb:


> Aber wir zeigen, was wir wollen. Vielfältige Games. Innovation. Und – schlussendlich – dadurch, dass wir selbst sie auch geben: Wertschätzung.
> Und ja, Indiestudios sind cool. Aber ich will auch richtig gute AAA-Titel. Wie z.B. The Witcher.



Reines Wunschdenken, siehe NFS - Reihe. Quicktime Events in Racing Spielen, wenn das mal nicht innovativ ist.



narrenschilf schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Aktien von EA, Ubisoft oder Activison-Blizzard. Das sind Firmen, die ich nicht wirklich mag. Ich halte ein paar wenige Aktien von Firmen, bei denen ich denke, dass sie Videospiele so sehr lieben, wie ich sie liebe.
> Und täglich sehe ich Leute, die für 80 Stunden Spielspass weniger ausgeben wollen als sie betrunken für zwei eklige Fastfoodbrötchen ausgeben.


Inwieweit persönliche Vorlieben nun hilfreich sind im Aktienhandel vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen, wohl aber zum zweiten Teil. Die Vorlage hast du ja selbst geliefert mit deinem Skyrim für 7€ (hier mehr als 100 h zu spielen ist nix besonderes). 
Da zeichnen  sich wirklich komische Bilder ab in deinen Beschreibungen, wozu muss man da betrunken sein und warum sollte man für was offensichtlich ekliges Geld ausgeben? 


narrenschilf schrieb:


> Sorry für den langen Beitrag. Ich hoffe, dass sich das Ökosystem der Videospiele bald bessert und wir Gamer (egal ob Raubkopierer oder nicht, in erster Linie sind wir Gamer) unser Hobby wieder selbst wertschätzen. Sodass auch die Gesellschaft unser Hobby anfängt wertzuschätzen und richtig gute Games auf unseren Rechnern landen.



Ökosystem der Videospiele (nicht wirklich ernst gemeint, oder?).
Was die Gesellschaft, deren Wahrnehmung und unser Hobby miteinander verknüpft würde mich dennoch interessieren. 
Wie soll eine Wertschätzung unsererseits gegenüber diesen Multi Milliarden Dollar -Publishern aussehen? Einfach mal am Monatsende alles was an Kohle noch übrig ist in nen Umschlag und ab damit zu EA, Ubisoft oder wie?

Ist alles nicht wirklich ernst zu nehmen, zuviele Widersprüche und unvollendete Gedanken. Dafür hätten tatsächlich weniger Worte gereicht.

Sry, aber ich denke du erwartest auch Feedback nach soviel Text, bitteschön.


----------



## narrenschilf (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie wir die Kunstform Videospiel ermordet haben. Meine Meinung als Aktionär und Raubkopierer*

@-Shorty-
Ich bedauere, dass du viele Passagen meines Textes misverstanden hast.

Ich würde gerne auf einige deiner Punkte eingehen, allerdings sieht es so aus, als ob du bereits eine unumstössliche Meinung hast - und das akzeptiere ich.
Da du mir allerdings auch einiges unterstellst, dass komplett aus deiner Fantasie entsprungen ist (wie z.B. dass ich keine Games kaufe, die mehr als 10€ kosten, mir diese Entwickler egal sind), verzichte ich sogar darauf, dir meine Ansichten detaillierter zu erläutern, und sei es nur zur Aufklärung.


----------

